# Classificar Massas de ar



## JVV (29 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

Boa tarde,
Será que alguém me pode dar um ajuda?
Estou à procura de informação sobre métodos para classificar massas de ar em Portugal com base num série meteorológica.
É possível fazê-lo sem recorrer à análise sinóptica? Não existem limiares de T e R e P) para classificar/identificar uma massa de ar?
Desde já o meu agradecimento.
Um abraço a todos
JVV


----------



## Chingula (24 Abr 2009 às 18:31)

JVV disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Será que alguém me pode dar um ajuda?
> Estou à procura de informação sobre métodos para classificar massas de ar em Portugal com base num série meteorológica.
> É possível fazê-lo sem recorrer à análise sinóptica? Não existem limiares de T e R e P) para classificar/identificar uma massa de ar?
> ...



O conceito de massa de ar, está relacionado com as caracteristicas termodinamicas adquiridas, pelo ar, na circulação de um Anticiclone (estabilidade atmosférica) estacionário, numa dada região do Globo. 
Assim, essa porção de ar da atmosfera, adquire características tipicas (temperatura e húmidade no plano horizontal e na vertical) da zona geográfica onde o Anticiclone permaneceu uma ou mais semanas...este tempo de permanência, também condiciona essas características.
Quando a massa de ar se desloca de uma região do Globo para outra, transporta as características termodinamicas adquiridas para outras regiões, sofrendo por sua vez alterações (massa de ar modificado) dependendo de variadíssimos factores.
Zonas do Globo diferentes, contacto com outras massa de ar (como o ar dificilmente se mistura geram-se zonas de Frontogénese), perca (ou ganho) de conteúdo em água em função das variações da temperatura e da pressão...evaporação, condensação, precipitação, etc...
Massas de ar ártico /antártico, polar, tropical e equatorial que por sua vez será seco ou húmido, exceptuando o ar equatorial que é sempre húmido. 
A cada um destes tipos de massa de ar acresce por vezes o termo modificado, quando as suas caracteristicas iniciais já estão alteradas.
Portugal é muitas vezes afectado por massa de ar polar marítimo modificado.

Espero ter contribuído para sua questão. 
Cumpts


----------

